# Von Bild auf Text



## Forsite (18. Jun 2012)

Moin.

Habe leider überhaupt keinen Plan von Java+Script, komme nicht weiter und möchte auch nicht noch mehr Zeit investieren.
Ich möchte mit diesem Code anstatt Bilder, ein Textdokument oder HTMLdokument aufrufen.

Kann mir Jemand den Code umschreiben und helfen ???
[JAVA=8]
<body onload="setz(getName());">
<img src=""width="330" height="500" id="bild">
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
function getName()
{
   var objDateNow = new Date();

   var  Timestamp = Math.floor(objDateNow.getTime() / (24*60*60*1000));
   return Timestamp % 29;
}
function setz(intBildNr)
{
   document.getElementById("bild").src = "Bilder/"+ intBildNr +".gif";
}
</script>
[/code]

Vielen Dank im vorraus !!!


----------



## njans (18. Jun 2012)

Java Script != Java.
Ist dir das klar?


----------



## XHelp (18. Jun 2012)

1. Wurde ja schon gesagt, dass es hier kein JavaScript-Forum ist.
2. Was sollten die ganzen Ausrufezeichen im Titel?
3. Was heißt "abrufen"? Wo liegt es, wo soll es hin?


----------



## HimBromBeere (18. Jun 2012)

> ```
> document.getElementById("bild").src = "Bilder/"+ intBildNr +".gif";
> ```


Ich nehme mal an, dass dein Element mit Namen "bild" ein img-Objekt ist. Dem kannst du naheliegernderweise auch nur Bilder als Quelle übergeben, keine Textdokumente (von ganzen seiten ganz zu schweigen). Willst du eine HTML-Seite innerhalb deiner eigenen anzeigen, nimmst du entweder Frames (igitt, uralt und alles andere als schön) oder packst sie einfach in einen Container (div, object, iframe; such dir einen aus). Aber einfach mal das auf die Schnelle umschreiben wird dir hier wahrscheinlich niemand, denn: erstens: das hier ist kein Javascript-Forum und zweitens: ein wenig Eigeninitiaitve wäre schon schön.

[EDIT]Danke XHelp für das Eliminieren dieser rudelartigen Ausrufezeichen... da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs von[/EDIT]


----------



## XHelp (18. Jun 2012)

@HimBromBeere, das war jemand anderes, ich habe gar nicht die Rechte dazu


----------

